# War horse.



## MrRustyRead

I really want to see it!


----------



## micki

My daughter wants to see it but she is too young. She loved reading the book and farm boy the sequel to it.


----------



## Snippet

I want to go watch it, but I'll need plenty of tissues as I cried when I read the book :S


----------



## MrRustyRead

I'm dyslexic so I haven't read the books, what age is the film?


----------



## cravensmum

It's a 12a certificate and it's 2hrs 26minutes long.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Well I'm defo old enough, but I don't know if I could stay awake that long ha


----------



## cravensmum

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Well I'm defo old enough, but I don't know if I could stay awake that long ha


With the adverts & trailers is nearly 3 hours long.:eek6:


----------



## MrRustyRead

I'll end up having a kip half way through ha or wait until its on DVD so I can pause it ha


----------



## northnsouth

Well if the film is anything like the book, and Mr Speilberg weaves he usual magic you will be too gripped to the story to snooze...


OH by the way I WILL be going to see it


----------



## MrRustyRead

Ha It shall be amazing!


----------



## cravensmum

I work in a cinema so I will be watching it.


----------



## tonette

I am going Sunday guessing I will need tissues:smile:

Basic Horse Care


----------



## Shady

Deff want to see it! I cried when I read the book. Didn't think too much of farm boy though. I'm gonna try and get a group of us from the stables to go see it. A load of horsey people blubbing in the cinema lol.


----------



## Autaven

Wow I didn't realise it was such a long film! Will definitely need to give it a watch.


----------



## hawksport

micki said:


> My daughter wants to see it but she is too young. She loved reading the book and farm boy the sequel to it.


She can watch a 12a with an adult


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm dying to see it but it looks as if I'll be going on my own  The only other person who would go with me is my son's OH and they live in Wales  She went to see the theatre production and said how amazing that was :thumbup1: I know I'll need at least one box of tissues :cryin:


----------



## paddyjulie

Were off to see it tomorrow  just me and the daughter...OH thinks it will be too sad :lol:


----------



## tashi

I went to see it last night and it is FAB !!!!!!!!!!!! Steven Speilberg really has done a great job putting this one up on the big screen as only he can, both daughters enjoyed although the one couldn't watch at one time  it is quite graphic for anyone who has youngsters that are sensitive 

I would go and see it again and you definately would not sleep through this one !!!!!!


----------



## Cleo38

I really want to see it but I think I'll end up making a show of myself by blubbing too much 

I'll wait for the DVD!


----------



## lymorelynn

Cleo38 said:


> I really want to see it but I think I'll end up making a show of myself by blubbing too much
> 
> I'll wait for the DVD!


I shouldn't worry - I rather think most of the people there will be in the same state :cryin:


----------



## bobby7

My daughter has just come back from watching it, she said it was brilliant and she's going to see it again. She's told me I'm not allowed to watch it, I cried at Marley, I will definately cry at this.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Brilliant Film, I cried even more than what i did at Black Beauty!!

A must see! It doesn't seem like 2 and half hours.


----------



## Guest

I cant wait to see it, it was filmed down here and the local news stations have shown clips of filiming and it looks great


----------



## jo-pop

A guy I know was in this. Playing the father (with drink probs). He said being on set was amazing!


----------



## schoo

Hello, everyone. Scuse a newbie offering comment but I've been looking everywhere to talk about this amazing film!

I saw it on stage in London a few weeks ago and that was a wonderful experience but I saw the film on Tuesday and again yesterday and plan to see it next week and the week after! It's terrific!

It touched me emotionally on so many levels I couldn't begin to describe! It most certainly didn't seem like 2½ hours in the least! Spielberg is the greatest movie-maker ever!


----------



## lymorelynn

I ended up going on my own - DH would have come with me but I know he would have been bored  Got through several tissues and there was plenty of sniffing going on around me  
It is an amazing film - DVD is on my list as soon as it is available :thumbup:


----------



## schoo

You got that right! On my list too.

Second on my list is a home cinema - the whole kit and kaboodle - as watching it on the TV won't ever be quite the same

(I jest, of course!







)


----------



## XxZoexX

I can't wait to see it.. O.h is worried about blubbing at the cinema I think but tough :laugh:


----------



## Shady

I'll be seeing it hopefully sometime this week. I know I'm gonna be blubbing so hard, I was in bits when I watched Marley and me, and the torsion in that film wasn't even realistic!!! But I still cried SO HARD lol. So I'm gonna be a wreck after watching War Horse. Can't wait though :thumbup1:


----------



## tonette

It is one of the most amazing films I have seen..... I have a picture here that I bought years and years ago and I am going to try and scan it for you all to see. It is of a soldier in the second world war with his horse, the horse is on the ground and he will not leave his horse, his comrades are shouting at him to leave the horse but you can tell he won't leave it! The film says everything that my picture does :sad::sad:









Basic Horse Care


----------



## Shady

I have to say, I watched the film the other day and I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be. I didn't even cry!! And there were 9 horse lovers in the room and none of us needed our tissues. Don't get me wrong, it is a good film, but not as good as I expected it to be. I honestly think that they should have done it in a Black Beauty style, and kept to the book, as in have the horse tell the story. But that is just my opinion, and as many of you have proven, it is a far cry from the majority of everyone else. I did think that the atmosphere of the war was captured well.


----------



## HorsinAround

Phew, Shady... thought I was going to be the only one a little disappointed in the film!

I did enjoy it, but the dramatic and false horse-noises and terrible continuity let it down a bit, I felt.

I have, however, booked tickets to see the stage show as I've heard that's phenomenal - can't wait!


----------



## AlexArt

I saw it last night and as others have said I didn't find it that sad at all - wasn't impressed to be honest as the story was kind of all over the place and the characters not that great, I've heard the play is much better, I'm so glad I didn't fork out to go and see it in the cinema!


----------



## Nonnie

I thought it was crap. Sentimental, unrealistic, badly acted, Disneyfied drivel.

I can't believe Spielberg has gone from Schindlers List and Saving Private Ryan, to such a joke of a war movie.

If it wins Best Picture, then money has changed hands.


----------



## schoo

Well, gee - you're hard to please!

Interesting that not one of you has responded to me - so since it's obvious no-one wants to talk to me, I'm outa here!

I saw this 4th time today, might even see it a 5th _and_ get the dvd as soon as it's available. Be happy in your miseries you lot! :mad2:


----------



## Shady

Schoo, not everyone has the same opinions hun. Don't get all huffy just because someone disagrees with you. I'm pretty certain that some of the things I find absolutely brilliant would not appeal to many others, but there would be little point in me getting upset about it. And as for no one replying to you... It was a thread about War Horse, and so people are venting their opinions on the subject at hand. 

And back to the original subject... I am so pleased that I am not the only one that wasn't overly impressed. I think the main problem was that there has been so much hype that I expected something that would literally blow me away! It was entertaining enough for what it was but that's all.


----------



## SymJedi

I went to see it twice in the cinema and didn't cry at either but then I haven't get cried at any film so make of that what you will. I thought that there was some bad acting and some dreadful continuity but overall, I did enjoy it, I though the cinematography was simply stunning and it is a nice story. Very, very long though! But definitely worth a viewing


----------



## Dingle

Seen it twice now as we have it memory stick... not bad film, even our 5 year old enjoyed it, the wife almost shed a tear lol...


----------



## Valanita

Well! I loved it & cried a lot of the way through it. :thumbup1:I had read the book & thought they'd stuck pretty much to it.
I would love to see the stage play too. Those puppet horses are amazing.


----------

